# photo shoot



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I've seen several other people take similar pictures and wanted to give it a try. Here goes:























































And we are outta here, for now...


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Those are really nice pictures! Adorable mice :mrgreen:


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Like the background too


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Cute! I love the teacup :lol:


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks. I had fun taking them. I've got a few more cups from my antique shop trip to give a try so hopefully I'll have more pictures this coming week.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Bella791 (Jun 29, 2011)

Some very nice photos you managed to get there


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

I REALLY like your mice! Such lil cuties!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks. That means a lot to me. These are all petstore mice. The bottom two were from Laigaie, the top one from one of my local stores. I was thrilled that she and I were able to find some with a decent shape to their ears.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks! It's those stick-on tails I'm plagued with. I just try to work on them, and ignore them in the mean-time.


----------



## Galaxy (May 25, 2011)

I had a mental vision of you going around with velcro as I was reading your post, Laigaie & sticking the right kind of tails on them! :lol:


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

If only! Ugh. I have mice with decent ears, decent tails, and good colors, but never all on the same mouse. Pieces and parts, but this is the fun of working with pet-type. So much progress to make!


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

LOL, I agree Laigaie. I can't wait to see what happens when my poor black tan has babies from my decent colored fawn. I'm excited for all the mice I got back in June that are coming of age so to say.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I really love this guy! He looks like he has a lion mane! A little lion in a teacup!


----------



## Mousehouse (Aug 15, 2011)

Very cute


----------

